

Game of Thrones season finale beats all-time piracy records - thestack_alice
http://thestack.com/game-of-thrones-season-finale-beats-piracy-record-150615

======
timonoko
I am 46% sure the HBO makes those torrents themselves. This is how I became
Netflix-subscriber, watching BreakingBad-torrents. Finnish TV, like most
government-run TVs would never run any such programs promoting drugs and
senseless violence.

